# Power Pins



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

Tired of trying to pull your bridge pins out when changing strings?

Power Pins, a product of Bigrock Engineering, are new style of bridge pins that boast stability 
and enhanced tonal characteristics compared to plastic bridge pins. Power Pins actually mount 
onto the guitar’s bridge by tightening a nut with a supplied allen key. No modifications are needed, 
and the end result is greater string contact with your acoustic guitar’s bridge.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Just found out about these today. Was just looking to see if it was posted before, guess it was. I'm gonna guess by the lack of response that no one has tried them yet. I know I'm very interested.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a set that I haven't installed yet. Maybe I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Never seen or even heard of them before but I like the idea. I'd be very interested in seeing a review on them


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Never seen it either but looks like a very interesting concept.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the concept too and think I will do a change. Here are a couple YouTube videos about these pins. I don't know about the tonal change and am always skeptical unless it is a true test with verifiable results in a controlled test.

[video=youtube;my_IV5M4IjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my_IV5M4IjY[/video]

[video=youtube;enqHIE2C1zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enqHIE2C1zg[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

They look cool I must say that. I continue to use a spoon to pull my bridge pins


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

I use to do the same until someone told me that's
what the little notch on a string winder is for. doh!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I use to do the same until someone told me that's
> what the little notch on a string winder is for. doh!


Now someone told me, doh!

You wouldn't believe the number of ways that I have tried to pull pins.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I use to do the same until someone told me that's
> what the little notch on a string winder is for. doh!


The Planet Waves one I has has some notches in it that I can't figure the purpose of but nothing that fits a bridge pin. Now I know what to look for on my next visit to L&M.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I use to do the same until someone told me that's
> what the little notch on a string winder is for. doh!


I have a string winder and never realized that slot was for pulling pins. I always use my needle nose pliers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I have a string winder and never realized that slot was for pulling pins.


Same here until my good friend and GC member hamstrung enlightened me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

double doh


Tone Chaser said:


> Now someone told me, doh!
> 
> You wouldn't believe the number of ways that I have tried to pull pins.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Sweet! I just learned something today!

Thanks!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Lol. So many people never know what that little cut out is for!! I've told so many people over the years. 

I think I may get a set of the power pins soon. Couldn't care less about any tonal advantage crap. They will make string changes a breeze. Plus they look cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder how they would work on a 12 string...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I wonder how they would work on a 12 string...


I don't know if there would be enough room. 

They are also not cheap. They are $54.00 for the gold ones, $52.00 for black and $95.00 for chrome on Amazon.com.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything that adds mass to a guitar top will alter the resonance of the guitar top, and very rarely (mostly never) is that a positive thing.

This product is a gimmick....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

^ I agree with gimmicky,and I also don't see the claim of "greater string contact with your acoustic guitar’s bridge", via nuts and bolts, as necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

The sound changes aren't of concern to me, but if I never had to pull a bridge pin again I'd be a happier acoustic owner. My strings on my acoustic don't get changed often enough because I hate changing them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Iaresee; sound changes would not be the deciding factor but ease of string change might.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

... butt ugly too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't really have a problem with the pins or string changes , so I'll probably never try them , unless by some fluke I buy a guitar that has then installed .


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The reduced break angle over the saddle is a deal breaker for me. I have other criticisms, but I only need that one reason to say no, thanks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

A dreaded thread resurrection - any updates from anyone on these things?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a random thought......they might be useful if your bridge was starting to lift and you didn't want to get it re-glued. Just bolt a set of those on and suck the bridge back down on the body again.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I use to do the same until someone told me that's
> what the little notch on a string winder is for. doh!


Will that work on my superstrat?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a friend who has them on his 7-string acoustic. He hasn't raved about them, but he also hasn't complained at all and they're still on there. Based on demos, it seems to add quite a bit of brightness and maybe some sustain.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

That seems like a lot of work for something with almost no benefit that cannot already be had for much less money just by getting a set of brass bridge pins.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

the ugly look is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd file this under "it's not broken, so don't fix it".

Pulling bridge pins is hard?

I agree with G2. The look is kind of ugly IMO.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The other thing is .... do we really want a bunch of flat washers squeezing the soundboard with the threaded clamping force of the nuts? 
How do we know that's not going to have a dampening affect on the soundboard's ability to vibrate?
The more I think about this, the more it seems like a bad idea.


----------

